# Shimano Antares Monster Angelrute, Mitchell Mag Pro Lite Rolle und mehr Angelzeug



## Moshcore (20. Mai 2011)

http://shop.ebay.de/jennybenni2010/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## Deleted 130247 (20. Mai 2011)

.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moshcore (22. Mai 2011)

Was denn? Der Link geht doch.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. Mai 2011)

Verstehst es nicht..............


----------

